# .Recon question..



## Dwar730 (Jul 19, 2018)

Hi all, 

I've looked for this and was unable to find anything. Now this isn't my biggest concern, obviously training, making through BRC and/or A&S and being the best Marine possible is the goal but I have a sort of miscellaneous question...

I am former support/pog/etc mos (radio repair), EAS'd as Cpl then received promotion warrant to Sgt on terminal leave.It seems a little bass ackwards that I could go through BRC then end up not just an infantry Sgt with no combat experience but RECON Sgt with no infantry experience. Not so concerned about that in MARSOC bc Cpl and Sgt sre the lowest of who can apply anyway. I know... earn respect, show you're shit hot.. but seriously, how would this lat move, pog Sgt be received in the Recon community? 

Thanks an advance for any insight.

Don


----------



## Kaldak (Jul 19, 2018)

I'm sure someone with experience in the matter will be along shortly, but in the future, please proofread before hitting "post".


----------



## BloodStripe (Jul 19, 2018)

Non-grunts attend indoc all the time. I wouldn't sweat it.


----------



## Teufel (Jul 19, 2018)

It’s not a big deal. Some of our best Recon Marines came over as non infantry NCOs. It’s a steep learning curve though.


----------



## Dwar730 (Jul 20, 2018)

Kaldak you're right, thank you for reminding me. 

Thanks everyone for your response.


----------

